# Other Languages > jQuery >  jQuery and SlickGrid - 90,000 rows!

## szlamany

I just wanted to post that I have just had great success using jQuery/AJAX to call back a JSON array that has 90,000 objects representing rows in a table.

Total size of the RESPONSE:  

Content-Length	25453477

It took 35 seconds for the data to fully arrive in my browser (from a server 2 states away - so not in my office).

I'm using a SlickGrid to display the 90,000 rows.  It's got a virtual viewport and scrolls effortlessly through the data.

I've got a JavaScript class that manages this JSON array - I can filter on fields, multi column sort, etc - all that JavaScript code runs as fast as if the grid has 90 rows!

I've never seen a MSFlexGrid work as well as this - or whatever they call the grid in .Net these days.

I love JavaScript - who would ever think that a freeware product like a FireFox browser could be robust enough to handle complex WinForm-like UX tasks!

imo - even better then a winform app.

----------


## dday9

I've never heard of a SlickGrid control before. A quick Google search returns a GitHub example, is this the same one that you're referring to?

----------


## szlamany

Yes that is the control.  I've used it for 3 years now.

----------


## dday9

Ok, I'll have to check that out.

This is an exciting time for web developers, because we're seeing the rise of controls that are not only much more pleasant to look at but also out perform many windows form controls. Stuff like this gives me the frissons!

----------


## szlamany

Search the forum here for slick grid and you will find posts and threads by me over the past couple of years - some with screen shots.

I drive the "column definitions" for my grids from a table in the database so I can make grid changes in the web app with simple updates to a table or two.

----------


## sapator

> I've never seen a MSFlexGrid work as well as this - or whatever they call the grid in .Net these days.


It's called MS-BullGrid.  :Smilie: 

We have recently bought the full Telerik web package at work. I haven't had a change to work with that but I hope it is better than the devexpress BS (BS web controls, forms are OK).
I suggested the slickgrider but then I got sick and I had a leave of absence and I was not around to convince them with an example. So the second suggestion was the Telerik (I was totally against Devexpress as I have worked(forced) with it in the past on a software house and I was furious of the bugs (luckily I found another job back then and left this behind)). 
We only have a need to support some of our Head Office users (5-10 people in 2 departments) so it's not so bad to just have this server side, as all it takes is to pass an SQL VIEW and they can filter the data fine.
So for this implementation and a quick fix, it's fine.
For a full scale app I would have to convince them on slickgrid. Then again, we are not a software house here, so I don't think we are going to have full scale web apps created in house. 
But the need would be for about 30.000 - 100.000 hits per days, so I don't think server side could handle this well (at least not anything Microsoft has made. PHP, if I was well trained at, maybe).
So I guess if I have time I will continue on PHP and Javascript as MVC is total bull and I can adopt web services with PHP.

----------


## tr333

I've had similar success using DataTables.

----------

